# Zooka Maintanance



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

As most are aware I have two Blueline zooka`s. One has done its fair share of work so it needed a bit of a service. So I ordered the parts and got stuck into it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Fun isnt it Gaz, I did up an old TT i got cheap, Runs great now.

The tapepros look good.

So did you get it sorted and running sweet??


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Some times things dont go as you plan. When I removed the cutter chain roller the bracket was broken :furious:. So what do you do? I removed the one from my newer zooka and used that as a template to make a new one.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is the rest.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Fun isnt it Gaz, I did up an old TT i got cheap, Runs great now.
> 
> The tapepros look good.
> 
> So did you get it sorted and running sweet??



I think it is all sweet. I guess I wont know until I give her a run.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks good, You did well, You didnt want that brand new unused hawk anyway, Or is it a kiwiman plan and your trimming the hawk down to make a smaller one??


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That hawk is huge, it was given to me a while ago. I have been using a magnesium hawk for a while now and I wont be needing it.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

good show Gaz, place an order with you for custom made parts soon


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You are A sharp old fellow Gazman! :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Moore, but enough with the old eh.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Thanks Moore, but enough with the old eh.


I think you and I are about the same age Gaz :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Well since your showing your mechanical talents,,,,,,,,,,,, Old man:whistling2:

May I remind you of a certain thread you should be addressing

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/gazmans-house-innovations-tool-repair-4219/


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Gaz, I'm sure you've posted it here somewhere on the topic, but, How are you liking taping with a zook?
Nice job just jumping in right in and breaking that taper down. You didn't waste any time getting your hands dirty.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Hi Gaz, I'm sure you've posted it here somewhere on the topic, but, How are you liking taping with a zook?
> Nice job just jumping in right in and breaking that taper down. You didn't waste any time getting your hands dirty.:thumbsup:


I am getting there thanks PA. Because we hang as well it halves the time that I get to run it. So at best I only get to use it for a few hours a week. I wish I had some one to teach me hands on. But I have improved a thousand percent.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

gazman said:


> I think it is all sweet. I guess I wont know until I give her a run.



Gave the old girl a run yesterday. Smooth as silk, well sort of. I remember Vanman said a while ago not to run that gun with the tube forward because it will jam. What can I say, he was right. I have been using my other gun for a while and got into the habit of running it forward without any problems, so I guess it has become a habit. So after it jammed up on me a couple of times I went back to my other gun. Other than that she ran great. And I must say the problem I had with the drive dog clicking out did not occur. 
After getting home I had a look at what difference I could find between the two guns and the only thing that I could come up with was when the tube is forward on the older gun there is a bit of slack in the cutter chain. I have fixed that up so next time I will see if that makes a difference. To be honest I get joy out of tinkering with stuff like this.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

If the chain is really loose it can jam because it's trying to come off the sprocket. You can buy a new chain, or cheaper will be a chain Guide (AT252).

http://www.tapepro.com/enewsletter/July09.htm


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry Tom I was referring to the cutter chain. So when the control tube was forward there was slack in the chain. It was the only difference that I could find between the two guns.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

You do mean the tape wheel is locking though?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No the tape wheel is not locked. The tape jams some how in the cutter tube and wont run through.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

So only jams after cutting?
Have to make sure that the cutter is clear of the paper track - have a look at spring tension, fouling of the cotter pin, anything that will stop the cutter retracting. Make sure the cutter block is the right way up! Should be round sides down.

Does the paper have a clean cut, or is it folded a little?
Might need to repair / dress the cutter channel, or replace it. (AT063)

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

at the risk of sounding like the drunk old man you guys know that I am,,,

My DM taper had that same problem,,,, after a cpl years trying to figure it out, turned out the tape "chute" was "squashed" down abit on the left side(if your looking right at the chute).

Slid a small flat screwdriver up the chute, and it fixed the probem.


Probably not your prob, but a thing to put in the back of your mind


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

tomg said:


> So only jams after cutting?
> Have to make sure that the cutter is clear of the paper track - have a look at spring tension, fouling of the cotter pin, anything that will stop the cutter retracting. Make sure the cutter block is the right way up! Should be round sides down.
> 
> Does the paper have a clean cut, or is it folded a little?
> ...


Or he can Jerry rig it, and jam a drywall screw at the bottom of the spring, so it applies more pressure:whistling2:

I'm not good at fixing things properly, But I'm good at Jerry rigging things:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> No the tape wheel is not locked. The tape jams some how in the cutter tube and wont run through.


Here's all you half to do gazzy

Not the proper fix, but it will diagnose weather you need a new spring. If you find you half to put a lot of tension on the spring so the zook works, then it may be chain related.(would recommended changing cutting wheels at same time too) 

If it's chain related, your on your own, that's when I take it to my supply guy to fix:whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey 2buck, its "Jury-rigged" by the way.:thumbup:

"Jerry built" is correct but something all together different. Just saying

Never pass up the opportunity to learn proper idioms!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mld said:


> Hey 2buck, its "Jury-rigged" by the way.:thumbup:
> 
> "Jerry built" is correct but something all together different. Just saying
> 
> Never pass up the opportunity to learn proper idioms!


You know, for some reason I was thinking about that at work today. Except I was thinking is it Jerry or Gerry, now I find out it's Jury


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> You know, for some reason I was thinking about that at work today. Except I was thinking is it Jerry or Gerry, now I find out it's Jury


From Merriam-Webster:
Definition of jerry-rigged: organized or constructed in a crude or improvised manner

Origin of jerry-rigged: probably blend of _jerry-built_ and _jury-rigged. _First Known Use: 1959


From Common Errors in English Usage:

Jerry built/jury rigged: Although their etymologies are obscure and their meanings overlap, these are two distinct expressions. Something poorly built is “jerry-built.” Something rigged up temporarily in a makeshift manner with materials at hand, often in an ingenious manner, is “jury-rigged.” “Jerry-built” always has a negative connotation, whereas one can be impressed by the cleverness of a jury-rigged solution. Many people cross-pollinate these two expressions and mistakenly say “jerry-rigged” or “jury-built.”


Something further for you to dwell on while at work.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

HA!! I knew 2buck was a cross-pollinator!!:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mld said:


> HA!! I knew 2buck was a cross-pollinator!!:thumbup:


Cross-pollinator of what kind, though? Jury-built, or Jerry-rigged? Or maybe some of both(?)


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

mld said:


> Hey 2buck, its "Jury-rigged" by the way.:thumbup:
> 
> "Jerry built" is correct but something all together different. Just saying
> 
> Never pass up the opportunity to learn proper idioms!


1. Jimmy Rig 

To fix something regardless of how it looks or how long it lasts. Using any materials that are available to you in a creative way to make something work.
Using rubber bands to hold your steering wheel in place, because you lost the bolts that are supposed to hold it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> 1. Jimmy Rig
> 
> To fix something regardless of how it looks or how long it lasts. Using any materials that are available to you in a creative way to make something work.
> Using rubber bands to hold your steering wheel in place, because you lost the bolts that are supposed to hold it.


Well from now on, I'm going to say I 2 bucked it:whistling2:

Hard to tell, But I lost the bracket thing that holds the tape on the zook. So I took the cage of a halogen light, and cut it down to fit. It was like that for about 6 months, till I found the proper bracket laying in my drive way the other day:thumbup:

That's 2 bucking it


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

How about "Justin-rigged"? That's when a kid named Justin is "helping" and knocks your bazooka off a baker!! Damn-it !!! It looks ok but I was done taping so ill have to wait and see on the next job!!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Fun isnt it Gaz, I did up an old TT i got cheap, Runs great now.
> 
> The tapepros look good.
> 
> So did you get it sorted and running sweet??



Here is the old girl getting a run.

http://youtu.be/gULOKvXriHU

For some reason the cable drum is rotating the push rod that disengages the drive dog. A little bit of lube in there should help. I worked out why it was jamming if you ran it with the tube forward. The gooser needle was catching the tape. But by backing it off it does not advance as well as it should. There is a bit too much play in the cutter tube, so a couple of small parts and she should run like a dream.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Here is the old girl getting a run.
> 
> http://youtu.be/gULOKvXriHU
> 
> For some reason the cable drum is rotating the push rod that disengages the drive dog. A little bit of lube in there should help. I worked out why it was jamming if you ran it with the tube forward. The gooser needle was catching the tape. But by backing it off it does not advance as well as it should. There is a bit too much play in the cutter tube, so a couple of small parts and she should run like a dream.


You forgot to swear at it :blink:
Would it make a difference running it with the cutter tube not pushed forward? speaking from memory and limited experience on a bazooka, I held it with my thumb and little finger and just had the middle fingers on the cutter tube.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Running with the tube forward is a "habit" I have developed when running the internals. Good or bad I dont know, a habit none the less.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Here is the old girl getting a run.http://


Look at you go, Is that a well prefilled seam your taping?? Im surprised your whole tape didnt fall down at the end with the amount of tab you left hanging, If i left that much it would have all come off, Must be good sticky mud your using.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Running with the tube forward is a "habit" I have developed when running the internals. Good or bad I dont know, a habit none the less.


Its a good habit, Keep that tube hard forward, If you dont then you may engage the cutter blade a little on the edge of the tape, It will scrape along it and the blade will get paper gunge on it, Then you go the cut tape and it wont cut clean, It jams and gives you a world of trouble and you will then counter act it with a massive unload of swear words.............Some invented right there and then.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Look at you go, Is that a well prefilled seam your taping?? Im surprised your whole tape didnt fall down at the end with the amount of tab you left hanging, If i left that much it would have all come off, Must be good sticky mud your using.



Yes Caz, all our ceilings get a full prefill now. I can honestly say that I have not had a tape fall down yet. I am using CSR easyflow A/P, so far so good.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Here is the old girl getting a run.
> 
> http://youtu.be/gULOKvXriHU
> 
> For some reason the cable drum is rotating the push rod that disengages the drive dog. A little bit of lube in there should help. I worked out why it was jamming if you ran it with the tube forward. The gooser needle was catching the tape. But by backing it off it does not advance as well as it should. There is a bit too much play in the cutter tube, so a couple of small parts and she should run like a dream.


I have just 1 solution for you - get easy clean TT the best zooka :thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> I am using CSR easyflow A/P, so far so good.


and if add some glue you can never pill it of :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

keke said:


> I have just 1 solution for you - get easy clean TT the best zooka :thumbsup:


Sorry Keke but you are WRONG my newer taper runs like a dream, and is easier to clean than any TT ezy clean. The taper in the video has done has probably run more miles of tape than you have seen :thumbsup:.
And no doubt will get to run a few more miles yet .


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

cazna said:


> Look at you go, Is that a well prefilled seam your taping?? Im surprised your whole tape didnt fall down at the end with the amount of tab you left hanging, If i left that much it would have all come off, Must be good sticky mud your using.


It was just dry tape, he ran out of mud.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

gazman said:


> Here is the old girl getting a run.
> 
> http://youtu.be/gULOKvXriHU
> 
> For some reason the cable drum is rotating the push rod that disengages the drive dog. A little bit of lube in there should help.


Might pay to check the cable drum. If it wears enough it can get so thin that the cable puts pressure on the disengaging rod.
Also - should use lithium or marine grease to lube.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Sorry Keke but you are WRONG my newer taper runs like a dream, and is easier to clean than any TT ezy clean. The taper in the video has done has probably run more miles of tape than you have seen :thumbsup:.
> And no doubt will get to run a few more miles yet .


I don't think I'm wrong just check 2buck's pics or video and you can see how abused it is and still working .My old 1 has bent tube and still running and cleaning takes me 1 min :yes:

PS HAPPY FATHERS DAY guys


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

:whistling2:2buck has a new Columbia on the way.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

yes that's true , but you know the story behind that


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Here is the old girl getting a run.
> 
> http://youtu.be/gULOKvXriHU
> 
> For some reason the cable drum is rotating the push rod that disengages the drive dog. A little bit of lube in there should help. I worked out why it was jamming if you ran it with the tube forward. The gooser needle was catching the tape. But by backing it off it does not advance as well as it should. There is a bit too much play in the cutter tube, so a couple of small parts and she should run like a dream.


What can't you do Gazman?:blink: Nice run Mate!:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Moore, but I still have my "L" plates on. Without DWT I would never have even attempted a zooka.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well have at it you blokes. This is my newer Zook getting a run.

http://youtu.be/bnHQQojbUtI


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice Gazzy :thumbsup:.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks PA. Any tips? I do seem to get mud on the chain.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry Gaz, I can't tell from the video why it's getting slopped up. Mud too loose?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Gaz, hard to tell from the vid, are you running both drive wheels on the ceiling? That will squeeze from behind the tape. If so, try running it at a slight angle with just one wheel making contact. that leaves the mud under the tape, and doesn't make quite the mess. I am guilty of doing that at times.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Gaz, hard to tell from the vid, are you running both drive wheels on the ceiling? That will squeeze from behind the tape. If so, try running it at a slight angle with just one wheel making contact. that leaves the mud under the tape, and doesn't make quite the mess. I am guilty of doing that at times.



No I dont think I am running both wheels on the ceiling. As you would of noticed I did in one spot, I ran off line a bit and stopped to pull the tape across. But for the most part I try to just run the one.


----------

